# steep run carving



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: Seems that if you want to straight-line bomb black runs you do it on a good day, fresh deep pow untracked and no traffic...and on terrain you are comfortable/confident with.

Wheather you use cross-over or cross-under carves its a matter of what you want to do, cross-overs are slower and cross unders are quicker...but just a matter of what you want to use to control speed and navigate the terrain, traffic and chop if tracked. MHO is that you have more control with cross unders because its quicker...but being quick with cross unders comes with some put in some time. I think if you are bombing blacks the priority is control or at the edge of loosing control...cause you don't want to be totally out of control and huck your self into the next world.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I meant bombing blacks doing cross under carves, I usually navigate blacks with mix of cross under --> *omg the speed* wide carves *omg too much speed.. + person* skiddd

I just feel I build up speed way too quicky cross under carving, was wondering if it was my technique or if I just man up and this speed is just something I should get accustomed to.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*break at the knees and ankles NOT at the waist*

I'd practice full C-shaped turn on steeps. One turn at a time to get the hang of how wicked the apex pressure gets. Learn how to manage it by compressing down low, like doing squats. I go at it in diving fashion. Look for traffic behind you as this is a dangerous move because of your full commitment to crossing the fall line. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> I'd practice full C-shaped turn on steeps. One turn at a time to get the hang of how wicked the apex pressure gets. Learn how to manage it by compressing down low, like doing squats. I go at it in diving fashion. Look for traffic behind you as this is a dangerous move because of your full commitment to crossing the fall line. I LOVE IT!!!


are you talking about almost eurocarving? yes that is definitely fun!

slope etiquette question: I am closing in on this guy really really fast doing fast crossunders on a blue run, he seems to be lazily going straight slight right.. left.. pivoting.. blahh lazy, i'm around 2-3 feet to his left + behind him closing in, he just does a sharp left turn and stops outta nowhere and i go flippity doo dahhhh, my fault?


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you snowolf!

You pretty much answered all my questions. I was thinking MAYBE there was a way to check my speed cross under carving really quick.

I really gotta watch out for people on the blue runs, lmao. Sometimes they are impossible to practice new techniques on. A skiier almost ran into me as I was doing a dramatic carve up the hill, *woops*


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

So basicly if you want to carve like that and go slower you need a slower base on your board.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, with any type of high speed carving, you are a bit limited by the radius of your side cut if you want to remain in a carve and not skid.


just making sure, there is no way to slow down using cross unders, correct? but i can maintain my speed more or less with them? (I don't think i've been doing a full C turn before going to the next turn, more like a very shallow C really quicky)


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

whats does cross over and cross under mean?


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

crazyface said:


> whats does cross over and cross under mean?


well uhh, I know cross under is more dynamic, where the board moves separately from what your upper body is doing. 

Ex. those quick s turns you see on youtube but their body is like still

cross over is your body moving with your board? maybe using your cog a bit more to edge it? not sure. Any help snowolf?

the definitions of cross-over, cross-under, and uh, I heard about "cross-through" somewhere before, is that something resembling an aborted quick s turn? sometimes when I'm skid turning/carving cross unders, I just decide at the last minute to NOT change edges and just traverse across, but my body is still countered looking at the fall line, is this bad form? I really hardly ever keep my shoulders in line with where my board is going, unless I am traversing across the slope a bit more than planned, I notice it messes up my form a bit, or is it the feeling of my body twisting? as i switch from toe to heel if I'm not doing very quick s turns.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I like to do edge-lock to edge lock turns to super toe side scrubs that give me a face shot, linked right back into edge locked turns. So the regulation is to gain speed on edge till I see a nice looking spot to dump my speed with the super scrub blaster. Any knoll will do. and it usually looks so offensive that people gasp from the lift. :laugh:


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

So you can't angulate in a cross over turn? 
As I understand it, in wide gs style carves when you are compressed at the transition and extending through the turn, you are still moving your weight over the board to the new edge, but using angulation to create edge angle...


----------

